# list of the cheapest breeder and seeds 2013



## Sin inc (Jan 15, 2013)

ok heres list of breeders that offer seeds under 40$ are more

1 kc brains reg/fem

2,nirvana reg/fem

3.kulu seeDS/FEM

4. ALPHAKRONIK GENES SEEDS

5.auto seeds/ fem

6.bomb seeds reg/fem

7  bulldog seeds 

8.blim burn seeds/ fem

9. flash seeds fem/reg

10. cream of the crop seeds/ fem

11.de sjamaan/ some seeds under 40$ /reg/ fem

12. female seeds /fem

13. freedom of seeds reg/fem

14. grass- o- matic /fem

15. High Quality Seeds reg/fem not all seeds are under 40 but alot are reg/fem

16. dutch breed seeds reg

17. green house seeds [most seeds are over 40$ but thier mix packs are 40$]fem/reg

18. Humboldt Seed Organisation/ fem

20. Ministry of Cannabis/fem

21. New Era Genetics /reg

22. Ripper Seeds/fem

23. Rokerij Seeds/fem if you can find any

24. Samsara Seeds/ fem

25.  Sativa Seeds fem/reg

26. Secret Valley Seeds reg/fem if you can find any

27. Seedmakers Seeds fem

28. Simply Female Seeds /fem

29. The Real Seed Company/reg

30. Vision Seeds/ fem

32. VULKANIA SEEDS/ fem

33. World of Seeds reg/fem

if you know any more cheap seeds please post them.
i will keep adding to the list as i find more info.
 i hope that this will make to a sticky


----------



## 1lildog (Jan 16, 2013)

Great idea, thanks Sin.:icon_smile:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 16, 2013)

Im a breeder and I can seed ya cheaper then that!:hubba:  


Sorry just had too its me way 

BWD


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 16, 2013)

i know backwoods you just cant help yourself


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 16, 2013)

amytime 1lildog


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 16, 2013)

Are these supposed to be breeders to avoid? I mean c'mon ppl, ya get what ya pay for. Are there any grow journals for any of those breeders seeds? Don't just buy the cheapest thing you can find, do some research, see if there are completed grow journals. Or better yet see if any of these breeders post test grows.

TBH I think AlphaKronik would be the only breeder on that list that I would buy seed from.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 16, 2013)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Are these supposed to be breeders to avoid? I mean c'mon ppl, ya get what ya pay for. Are there any grow journals for any of those breeders seeds? Don't just buy the cheapest thing you can find, do some research, see if there are completed grow journals. Or better yet see if any of these breeders post test grows.



That isn't always the case a lot of breeders price gouge like crazy, Alphakronic
has some dank stuff they could easily get 80$ a packet they just don't have a lot of buzz about their crosses, most of those breeders get 90$  a pack because people  think if it's more  expensive it must be better.


In no way is doggy nuts worth 400$ a pack but people buy them.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 16, 2013)

Like I said in my previous post.... ya gotta research, not just go off the cheapest price.

Also, I can make 10's of thousands of dollars off of one pack of seeds, why not drop a little more coinage on the beans and get better genetics, jmo. I mean seriously, look at what the Dutch have done to the gene pool. We have hermies popping up left and right, GHSC and Buddah and KC Brains are being boycotted at a couple seedbanks I frequent. Stop promoting these terrible genetics.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 16, 2013)

aluminum you make some good points but not everbody has or wants to spend thier whole pay check or half on seeds 
yes you pay for what you get but if you look around you will find out that most of these strain are based off of some sort of landrace strains which seems to be the cheapest seeds you can find .look at world of seeds you get a good top notch landrace for around 20-30 bucks. flash is a good breeder and his seeds are very cheap. same with kc brians alot of people complain about his prices and stay away do to that. but kc has been selling his seeds since 1979 and still going strong so that right their should leave people something to think about. just because the you payed 160 dollars for a breeder version of northern lights . does not mean that the 30 dollar seed are 
any worse. and yes some of us are el cheap'os. i would rather spend 160 $ on my wife, my car, putting food in my house and spend 40 dollars on seeds/hobby. just my thought's


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 16, 2013)

@ Sin Inc I completely understand where you're coming from. My first seed purchases were through Nirvana, but did I end up with a keeper? No, I ended up with some hermied AK-48, and some autos that wouldn't auto flower. 

I know that some ppl can't afford to drop 160 on beans. But instead of settling with some dutch crap save your money for another week or 2 and get what ya really wanted. 160 is a cheap price to pay for something that will give me a product worth 400 a zip.  Then take that extra 240 ya made and spend that on the Mrs.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 16, 2013)

ok i can understand that but again the word hobby come into play with alot of us. but i do understand where your coming from. aluminum


----------



## weedman13 (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't know if this helps but if you click on my signature it will take you to a list of seed shops that have good prices and most ship discreetly worlwide.


----------



## kaotik (Mar 17, 2013)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> I know that some ppl can't afford to drop 160 on beans. But instead of settling with some dutch crap save your money for another week or 2 and get what ya really wanted. 160 is a cheap price to pay for something that will give me a product worth 400 a zip.  Then take that extra 240 ya made and spend that on the Mrs.


quite disagree with you there.
my POV;  supply and demand.. and i honestly hate seeing consumers pay that much for seeds. they're not worth that much, and it's a disservice to everyone to support and encourage those prices IMO. 
not to mention you then get new up and comer breeders who think that's the norm, and they must price high or be scoffed at (like many have done to the above list)

no. i stick with the middle ground breeders myself, quality genetics at reasonable prices. $50-$70 is my range.
i could go higher, and have been tempted to. but everything i do, everything i buy.. i look at as if i'm saying yes this price is fair.. so i avoid the high priced beans, cause no plant seed is worth that much IMO
..and i hate when people assume you can just sell some to make your money back. not everyone sells.

hell IMO pot seeds should all be around $50 a pack.. the only reason i think they should sell higher is when the plant runs long or doesn't produce much (thus not as many seeds)
it boggles my mind the possible profit by the price of, and the amount of seeds just per 1 plant. (i always recall a pic in hightimes of raskal, sitting on like 20 zips of seeds.. and realized "wow; $150 per 10.. how much dough is he sitting on?")


was honestly surprised to see alph's name on this list.. was at a site he frequented when he was staring to vend.. and he left there because he couldn't sell his untested stuff at >$40 a pack untill feedback came in.
how times have changed.


and i say pay a little more; by dynasty seeds at $45-60 a pack.. best cheapest breeder i know of  and am happy to rec


----------



## bwest (Jul 13, 2013)

Royal Queen Seeds are inexpensive, and I have had good luck with them.
Harvested Blimburn Orient Auto a while back, very good smoke.
World of Seeds have some killer strains.


----------



## brimck325 (Jul 13, 2013)

crazy  X seeds, dynasty...


----------



## gorickyourself (Jul 14, 2013)

They have daily specials,prices can greatly vary plus they throw in about 8 freebie seeds whith each order.Good Luck cool:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 14, 2013)

gorickyourself said:
			
		

> They have daily specials,prices can greatly vary plus they throw in about 8 freebie seeds whith each order.Good Luck cool:



just peeked over there and grabbed a hand full from one 3 bean 20lb euro so like 26$ states $ i got 

Auto Seeds >
Auto #1
Seed Type Feminised Pack Size3   *     £11.59     


Sleetstack x Skunk 1 Reg (x2) * FREE!

Auto Blueberry x Auto Sweet Tooth Fem (x1) * FREE!

Auto Jack x Auto White Widow Fem (x1) * FREE!

White Widow x Great White Shark Fem (x1) * FREE!

 Loud Seeds 7/8 Sour Reg (x2)  * FREE!

Top 44 x Bubblegum Fem (x1)  * FREE!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 16, 2013)

nice!


----------



## gorickyourself (Jul 17, 2013)

Look around for promo codes just type in to google,If you use rollitup you get 7% off.Not that l am a fan of rollitup.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 24, 2013)

made it thru with basic shipping, 9 days to the east coast...
nice packaging just wrapped in white paper in a brown bubble wrap
shorted me 1 of the ones i was supposed to get 2 ea of   and this it appears to be missing as well as some thing else? 
Auto Jack x Auto White Widow Fem (x1) * FREE!



			
				N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> just peeked over there and grabbed a hand full from one 3 bean 20lb euro so like 26$ states $ i got
> 
> Auto Seeds >
> Auto #1
> ...


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 25, 2013)

wow popped in to see how this thred was doing .it doing nice a
thanks all for posting your finds keep them coming


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 25, 2013)

ok guys adding 2 more finds for right now.

Spliff Seeds
can be found here hxxp://www.spliffseeds.nl/
and 
seedsman can be found here
hxxps://www.seedsman.com/en/rewardsref/index/refer/id/38648/
if yiu use this link i will get point for seeds and you will get discount to. this not spam just try to pass on savings.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow where do you even find half of these places....? 

Ill stick with the handful of trusted banks Ive used in the past...


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 27, 2013)

I know a few great breeders in Canada that sell for 50-60 for 10 regs and are 4 sure some of b.c's best weed. nuken, god bud, chemo, texada timewarp. all day long vcsb
and tonnes more


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 2, 2013)

so i contacted seaofseeds about my missing beans, fast email response  ordered a few more try to get em to fix it  but went with discrete this time so see how it goes and speed. so i am getting mostly all same freebies so should have 3-6 of some strains plus what i bought 

they have mandela satori cheaper then attitude and 5 of attitudes failed for me but that may be on me who knows.

also sell nirvanas seeds possibly cheaper did not look into any


just got another grip still one more to come will post all when it's here lots of nice free stuff love these guys

1x what is j/bb?
10xDutchSeeds Mango* reg
8x atuto#1 fem 
6x 7/8 diesel
2x top44 x b. gum
3x ww x gws
5x s.stack x ski
1x bb x sweet tooth
2x auto ww x auto jack


plus a 20% off next order and xtrea freebz


----------

